# Prijon Samurai: anyone know anything about this boat?



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I've borrowed one from a friend before back home in Pennsylvania and I was able to fit in nicely being 6'2 and 180. As a result, you might be a little light for it. Prijon lists the rec. paddler weight between 120 and 240 lbs. For someone of your weight it will be real corky feeling on the water. I was just barely able to cartwheel it in a deep hole, but that was a struggle. If youre looking for a river runner that you could stuff a whole bunch of gear in for overnighters or a real corky boat, it might be good for you. Give er' a sesh in a pool to make sure you can reach around to roll it and that you can outfit it well enough that you won't fall out if you flip. There are probably boats that will fit you better though.


----------

